# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Stelling Oktober 2013: Ik neem altijd iets in als ik een kater heb

## Leontien

> Als je last heb van een kater krijg je meestal de raad om sterke koffie of zelfs een Bloody Mary te drinken. Maar volgens Chinees onderzoek is een ander drankje veel beter om een kater te verslaan: Sprite.


ad.nl

Als je een avond flink wat hebt gedronken en je hebt de volgende dag een kater, neem je dan altijd iets tegen die kater? Of laat je het gewoon wegvloeien?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Willem0911

Ik neem nooit iets in, maar begin zo snel mogelijk heel veel water te drinken aangezien het katergevoel
een gevolg is van uitdroging door de verbranding van alcohol.
Kost een paar uur, maar daarna ben je weer 'kip' lekker.

----------


## olgacolje

ik neem wat kaliumzout van dr.Schussler en veel water, maar je lichaam moet weer herstellen en dat duurt een tijdje.
Mijn katers ontstaan van teveel wijn. Bij sterke drank ligt het anders denk ik, daar ben je langer mee zoet.

----------


## riettap

Ik neem, als ik wat te veel gedronken heb een paracetamol voor het slapen gaan, volgende morgen kiplekker. Geleerd van een deskundige op dat gebied.

----------


## gerard1977

Door de inname van teveel alcohol moet de lever hard werken om de invloed ervan teniet te doen. Om alcohol af te breken heeft de lever extra veel suiker nodig welke aan spieren en weefsels worden onttrokken. Daardoor kan de alcohol worden afgebroken tot Asceetaldehyde (ethanal). Dit is een gifstof dat door het lichaam verder via de mitochondrium (menselijke celorganel en bevat aldehydedehydrogenase) wordt afgebroken tot azijnzuur. En dat wordt weer ontbonden in kooldioxide en water. Omdat de mitochondrium zeer kleine deeltjes zijn en de hoeveelheid gifstoffen bij overmatige alcoholinname dermate veel is neemt het tijd voordat het compleet is afgebroken. De gifstof blijft langdurig in het lichaam waarbij bloedvaten verwijden. Het zorgt voor een kloppend hoofd gevoel. Door suikertekort is de mond droog en plakkerig, ook door alcoholuitdroging mond en keel. Ten grondslag aan het brakke gevoel ligt een suikertekort in vele delen van het lichaam ten grondslag. Bij een stevige kater is het belangrijk om het suikergehalte snel aan te vullen zodat je je beter gaat voelen. Uiteraard kun je beter aan goede voorbereiding doen als je weet dat je veel alcohol gaat innemen. Hoe kun je nuchter blijven bij alcoholinname?

----------

